# Shortcut to Favorites?



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

Comcast's DVR had a guide for all channels, then access to Favorites lists. Tivo doesn't look like you can make multiple Favorites lists, which is fine, but can Favorites be accessed without changing the Tivo guide? When I press the Guide button, I want to see the regular Tivo list of channels, and when I press another button, I want to see just my Favorite channels. Is this possible?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

You have to use Guide > Enter > Channels: to access your list of favorite channels.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya, if this is the only way to access Favorites, that's one big negative for Tivo.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

cydeweyz said:


> Ya, if this is the only way to access Favorites, that's one big negative for Tivo.


Click the link in my signature. It appears that at this time, TiVo hasn't converted Grid/TiVo Guides to HD yet. Suggest that they assign one of the A/B/C/D buttons to do what you want. If you don't like how something works, make the effort to do something about it. :up:


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

cydeweyz said:


> Comcast's DVR had a guide for all channels, then access to Favorites lists. Tivo doesn't look like you can make multiple Favorites lists, which is fine, but can Favorites be accessed without changing the Tivo guide? When I press the Guide button, I want to see the regular Tivo list of channels, and when I press another button, I want to see just my Favorite channels. Is this possible?


I was just wondering this last nite as well! Not only missing the button to get to favorites, but setting a channel quickly as a favorite is a bit of a kludge as well. I was coming from FIOS's Moto QIP7 serries. I think TIVO is missing quite a bit of quick button functionality. It makes me wonder what TIVO's user testing groups focused on.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

global_dev said:


> I was just wondering this last nite as well! Not only missing the button to get to favorites, but setting a channel quickly as a favorite is a bit of a kludge as well. I was coming from FIOS's Moto QIP7 serries. I think TIVO is missing quite a bit of quick button functionality. It makes me wonder what TIVO's user testing groups focused on.


Probably not so much testing groups, but rather R&D. I think it would be rather difficult for TiVo to approach a _FiOS_ DVR customer to research new _TiVo_ functionality (unless of course the FiOS customer had both a FiOS DVR and a TiVo DVR). But yes, it might be in TiVo's interest to try and incorporate (a version of) the popular features of their competitor's product into their own product.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Click the link in my signature. It appears that at this time, TiVo hasn't converted Grid/TiVo Guides to HD yet. Suggest that they assign one of the A/B/C/D buttons to do what you want. If you don't like how something works, make the effort to do something about it. :up:


Done and done. Thanks


----------

